# Hair loss after D&C



## Freckles (Mar 8, 2004)

Today my hairdresser confirmed what I've been noticing in the shower lately - that my hair is falling out in clumps.







My doctor says it's stress and hormone related after my recent loss and then my angel son's recent first birthday.

Has anyone ever experienced this? What did you do?


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Freckles,

I havent experienced that in particular, although I did have something equally crappy happen to me as a result of stress after my miscarriage.

I just wanted to say Im sorry. Thats horrible that you have to deal with the emotional AND physical effects of your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Freckles, about 3 months after I gave birth, I noticed something similar. The texture of my hair has changed dramatically and it is coming out from the root- not in clumps, but still coming out.

What I've been doing is being gentle with my hair and I used Aubrey's GPB and that seems to help. I have a trim scheduled for early May. HTH.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

freckles, this happens after regular deliveries... since loss involves much of the same hormones, i don't see why it wouldn't happen here too. still, it's only adding insult to injury!

i've heard that continuing your prenatal vitamins will slow the hair loss, and help your body during the adjustment phase. it might be too late to help with that now, but if i were you i'd be looking at my daily multivite and making sure i was getting enough minerals and protein in my diet.

i don't think it's anything to worry about, though, unless you start noticing bald patches. it WILL grow back, although most likely not as thick or healthy as before (just part of our transition from maiden to mother, i think).

good luck and take care!

katje


----------

